# Pc als Heizung?



## Dragon6780 (1. November 2012)

Hi pcgh-community,
Ich habe eine frage bezueglich der pc Wärme.
Da mein pc von mittags - abends/nachts durchgehen laeuft und oft spiele gespielt werden wird mein pc doch ziemlich heiss.
Meine frage nun: Kann man die Hitze auf ieine weise weiterleiten damit ich ihn sogesehen als heizung nutzen kann um die effizienz etwas zu erhoehen? 

Mfg Dragon6780.


----------



## Colonia (1. November 2012)

Hehe ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Meine GTX 480 heizt beim Zocken den ganzen Raum innerhalb von ein paar Stunden auf. Um die Wärme besser nutzen zu können, könntest du vielleicht dein Gehäuse, bzw. die Seitenwand, öffnen.


----------



## Dragon6780 (1. November 2012)

Gäbe es keine bessere weiterleitungsmoeglichkeit evtl? ... vllt mit wasserkuehlung ... das warme wasser durch einen koerper leiten der aus dem pc geht um den raum zu heizen ? ... natuerlich dann das wasser wieder in den pc kuehlen lassen bevor der kreislauf von neu beginnt?


----------



## Dartwurst (1. November 2012)

Die Idee ist gut... wenn der Raum nicht grösser als eine Besenkammer ist. Letzten Winter gab meine Gas-Wassertherme den Geist auf. 2 PC´s und 1 Radiator machten 15qm nicht erträglich. Nie hätte ich gedacht, dass ich gerne zur Arbeit gehe.


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. November 2012)

Die Abwärme geht so oder so in die Umgebung über. Und zwar zu 100%.
Mit der Art der Kühlung kannst du nur die Verteilung usw. verändern.

Mit einer Wakü könntest du einen anderen Raum heizen oder am anderen Ende des Zimmers. Dein Zimmer wird davon aber nicht wärmer, als wenn du mit Luft kühlen würdest.

Wenn dir kalt ist, kannst du das mit einem übertakteten GTX 480 4-Fach SLI Gespann unter Furmark ändern.
Damit du dann nicht innerhalb einer Minute 80 Grad Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse hast, und deine "Heizung" usgeht ist eine Wakü pflicht.


----------



## Metalic (1. November 2012)

Ich denke, das wirft einfach zu wenig Energie/Wärme ab. Und die Idee mit dem offenen Gehäuse ist auch nicht sooo prickelnd, da verstaubt der Rechner nur zu stark.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. November 2012)

Bau dir einfach drei oder vier GTX 480er in den Rechner und schließ die alle an ne Wasserkühlung mit nem großen Radiator an. Der gibt dann die Wärme an die Umgebung ab. Am besten noch Furmark laufen lassen, dann wirds mollig warm in deinem Zimmer


----------



## mmayr (1. November 2012)

Sehr effizient!


----------



## cryzen (1. November 2012)

Colonia schrieb:


> Hehe ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Meine GTX 480 heizt beim Zocken den ganzen Raum innerhalb von ein paar Stunden auf. Um die Wärme besser nutzen zu können, könntest du vielleicht dein Gehäuse, bzw. die Seitenwand, öffnen.


 

hast du den standart lüfter drauf oder was ?


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (1. November 2012)

Müsste man mal hochrechnen was günstiger kommt. Stromrechnung oder Warmwasseraufbereitung für die Heizung!


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. November 2012)

Mein Raum hat 22m² ... Im Winter hab ich mit PC (i7 2600K + GTX 580), TV und Atem von Mittag bis Abend nicht mehr als 4°C verbesserung.
Im Sommer hingegen nach 2 Stunden Spielen fast Außentemperatur


----------



## cryzen (1. November 2012)

also mein sli gtx 480 gespann heißt nicht mein raum auf da macht ihr was falsch xD


----------



## beercarrier (1. November 2012)

wenn dein pc 600w heizleistung bringt (und das auch höchstens nur im worst-case) würd ich ihn erneuern.
und die 600w heizleistung reichen doch um deinen schlafsack mollig warm zu temperieren oder?


----------



## the.hai (1. November 2012)

Wenn der Raum ordentlich isoliert ist, dann merkste es schon ob der PC aus oder an ist^^. Ich schaff in nem 26qm Raum bei den Außentemps auch mehrere Grad mehr, wenn ich einige Stunden spiele. Der rechner wandelt die E-Energie sogut wie direkt in Wärme um und da sind 600W Heizleistung schon nicht so wenig, außer du wohnst in nem Zelt. 

Kühlung verbessern bringt ja nischt, dein Zimmer wird ja nicht Wärmer, nur weil dein PC besser gekühlt wird, kleines verständnisproblem?


----------



## MistaKrizz (1. November 2012)

600W heizleistung... und das im hochsommer! 
37° und es wird noch heißer...


----------



## Spieler22 (3. November 2012)

Bei mir das gleiche, mein PC siehe Signatur heizt den Raum sowohl im Winter als auch im Sommer merklich auf. Beim Zocken wird es immer Sommer schnell unerträglich heiß 
Im Winter doch recht angenehm warm, die Heizung brauch ich oft gar nicht


----------



## Jimini (3. November 2012)

Du kannst dir ja einen https://geizhals.at/de/615157 oder einen ähnlichen Radiator unter den Schreibtisch legen - dann hast du immerhin einen schönen Fußwärmer 
Je nach Temperatur sollte die Festplatte dann aber nicht mit dem selben Kreislauf gekühlt werden.

So oder so sollte man aber - wie schon gesagt - merken, ob der PC an oder aus ist. Im Sommer steht bei mir im Arbeitszimmer echt die Wärme, wenn alle vier Rechner laufen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## the.hai (3. November 2012)

Joa, mein system + fernseher + gasbetonisolierung  die fussbodenheizung ist aus^^



> Für die einen ist es ein Computer,für die anderen die teuerste Elektroheizung der Welt.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. November 2012)

Ich schalte zum zocken immer die Heizung aus   Fußbodenheizung bleibt eh an,  und wenn der AMD hexacore und ne gtx 570  in Battlefield/Crysis/...  loslegen, wirds hier kuschelig warm    Hab den PC so gestellt, dass die Abluft unter meinen Schreibtisch gepustet wird, sehr angenehm im Winter 


Wenns mir zu kalt ist,  aktiviere ich manchmal mein OC-Profil und schmeiß einfach ne Runde prime95 an  


Aber effektiv ist das nicht   Ich denke, die Heizung ist schon die bessere Lösung.  Wenn du die Abwärme nutzen willst,  puste sie in deine Richtung, aber ansonsten ist das leider mehr oder weniger verlorene Energie ...


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (7. November 2012)

naja dafür reichen meine 2 5850er auch gut, wenn ich am nachmittag ins zimmer gehe ca.18grad und dann mal 2 stunden zockn und schon hab ich angenehme 24-26grad.


----------



## KastenBier (7. November 2012)

Also mein PC (i5 750 OC + GTX 570 OC), heizt mein Zimmer (ca. 14qm) nach etlichen Stunden zocken auch spürbar auf.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (8. November 2012)

Wärmetauscher? Und ja egal wie du es kühlst, die Abwärme geht immer zu 100% in den Raum, völlig egal in welches Medium du die Wärmeenergie wandelst oder ob du die Seitenwand öffnest oder auch nicht. Fakt ist, wenn du mehr Wärme willst musst du mehr elektrische Energie in Wärmeenergie umwandeln. Wenn also eine Graka nich reicht, nimm 2.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (9. November 2012)

Bei mir ists andersrum, ich würde mich fragen ob ich meinen PC zum Raumkühlen benutzen könnte im Sommer?  Wäre ekologisch und stromsparend.


----------



## the.hai (9. November 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Bei mir ists andersrum, ich würde mich fragen ob ich meinen PC zum Raumkühlen benutzen könnte im Sommer?  Wäre ekologisch und stromsparend.


 
Wie das? wandelt dein PC Wärme in Strom um und speist ihn zurück?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (9. November 2012)

Nö, könnte man aber machen


----------



## the.hai (9. November 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Nö, könnte man aber machen


 
Bevor man den technischen Aufwand/Kosten betreibt, die Wärme des PC wieder in Strom umzuwandeln, soll man mit zufrieden sein, das die Heizung entlastet ist.

Ich hab vorhin mal kurz mit nem Trifire gebencht, also das KW Heizleistung hat man dann wirklich gemerkt (auch noch vcore auf 1,4v ).


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. November 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Bei mir ists andersrum, ich würde mich  fragen ob ich meinen PC zum Raumkühlen benutzen könnte im Sommer?   Wäre ekologisch und stromsparend.


 
Wie soll das funktionieren?
(Also so, dass dein Raum durch den PC tatsächlich kühler wird, als wenn du den PC aus lässt)


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (9. November 2012)

Ihr hört nicht zu was? 



> Bei mir ists andersrum, *ich würde mich  fragen* ob ich meinen PC zum Raumkühlen benutzen könnte im Sommer?   Wäre ekologisch und stromsparend.


----------



## the.hai (9. November 2012)

ne, deine absicht geht an uns vorbei...hmmm, wo ist der schlauch?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (9. November 2012)

Vergiss es, ihr habt keine Fantasie


----------



## Inspektorhegele (10. November 2012)

Klar könnte das gehen. Wenn man sich eine Überdimensionierte Kokü zulegt und die Aufgenommene Wärme im Pc in einem anderen Raum wieder abgibt. Energiesparend ist allerdings was anderes. 2 dinge verbrauchen unheimlich viel Leistung, Kühlen und heizen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. November 2012)

Die elektrisch erzeugte Abwärme trägt dazu bei, den Raum in der Herbst/Winterzeit zu heizen und ist damit im Grunde keine ungenutzte Energie. Das Gleiche gilt übrigens für die böse, böse Glühlampe, womit der (meiner Meinung nach vorgeschobene) Grund für ihr Verbot ad absurdum geführt wird, aber das nur nebenbei.

Wenn du die Wärme in der Wohnung verteilen willst, kannst du eigentlich nur mit Wasserkühlung und langen Schläuchen die Wärme woanders hin transportieren (wohl kaum praktisch sinnvoll) oder die Zimmertür aufmachen. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## dastern1307 (25. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo, 
dazu kann ich mal sagen: Das funktioniert prima bis einer gewissen Raumgröße.

Hab im Winter die Fenster auf und komme heim, piep piep piep...CPUtemp 10° 
Sonst immer 30-50, je nachdem wie man fordert.
Und ja, es ist bei mir in diesem Jahr 3x die Heizung angewesen.
Und das nur weil der PC nicht schnell war und Grundwärme rein musste.

I7 4820
GTX 780ti classified @ 1,3 ghz 1,25v

Hier ein Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Pyroneo (25. Mai 2015)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Die elektrisch erzeugte Abwärme trägt dazu bei, den Raum in der Herbst/Winterzeit zu heizen und ist damit im Grunde keine ungenutzte Energie. Das Gleiche gilt übrigens für die böse, böse Glühlampe, womit der (meiner Meinung nach vorgeschobene) Grund für ihr Verbot ad absurdum geführt wird, aber das nur nebenbei.
> 
> Wenn du die Wärme in der Wohnung verteilen willst, kannst du eigentlich nur mit Wasserkühlung und langen Schläuchen die Wärme woanders hin transportieren (wohl kaum praktisch sinnvoll) oder die Zimmertür aufmachen.
> 
> Munter bleiben!


Naja stimmt zwar, aber die Effizienz ist trotzdem fürn Arsch. Nimm 10 100W Glühlampen und teste mal wie lange die brauchen um einen Raum von zB 18grad auf 25grad hochzuheizen. Das gleiche dann bitte nochmals mit einem 1KW Heizstrahler. Dann merkst du schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied und verstehst eher das Verbot.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (29. Mai 2015)

Huch, wie ist denn der Uralt-Thread wieder ins Leben gerufen worden? Aber meinetwegen, gehen wir noch einmal darauf ein.



Pyroneo schrieb:


> Naja stimmt zwar, aber die Effizienz ist trotzdem fürn Arsch. Nimm 10 100W Glühlampen und teste mal wie lange die brauchen um einen Raum von zB 18grad auf 25grad hochzuheizen. Das gleiche dann bitte nochmals mit einem 1KW Heizstrahler. Dann merkst du schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied und verstehst eher das Verbot.



Aha, dann werde ich also einen "gewaltigen Unterschied" merken? Hast DU denn schon einmal ausprobiert, Glühlampen gegen einen Heizstrahler antreten zu lassen? Nein? Dachte ich mir. Zehn 100-Watt-Glühlampen haben nahezu die gleiche Heizleistung wie ein Heizstrahler mit 1 kW! Und im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich sogar physikalische Argumente für meine Behauptung: 
Eine Glühlampe produziert aus der aufgenommenen elektrischen Leistung zwischen 94 und 97 Prozent an Abwärme, je nach Alter und Nennleistung. Den Wirkungsgrad eines Heizstrahlers kenne ich nicht, aber da er nicht als Lichtquelle ausgelegt ist (etwas sichtbares Licht gibt er ja auch ab), dürfte die Heizleistung prozentual darüber liegen. Weil die Glühlampe aber schon über 90 % Abwärme erzeugt, KANN die Heizleistung eines 1 kW Heizstrahlers nur wenige Prozent über der von zehn 100-Watt-Glühlampen liegen. Mehr als hundert Prozent geht nun einmal nicht, genau genommen sind ja nicht einmal hundert Prozent möglich.

Es gibt nur einen für mich erkennbaren Unterschied: der Heizstrahler gibt die Wärme gerichtet ab, während die Glühlampe ihre Wärme annähernd wie eine Kugel in alle Richtungen abgibt. Darum wird es vor einem Heizstrahler gefühlt schneller warm, während der übrige Raum aber einige Zeit kühl bleibt, bis die erwärmte Luft sich im gesamten Raum verteilt hat.

Also: wenn du schon ein Gedankenexperiment machst, dann musst du das auch durchziehen. Oder du machst das Experiment tatsächlich. Aber achte darauf, dass das Thermometer nicht in der Strahlrichtung des Heizstrahlers steht. Wusstest du übrigens, dass man aus drei 100-W-Glühlampen, ein paar Styroporplatten  und Aluminiumfolie einen Ofen herstellen kann, in dem man z. B. ein  Brathähnchen garen kann? 

Es gibt aber tatsächlich ein Argument gegen die Nutzung von Strom zur Wärmeerzeugung, das dir aber nicht eingefallen ist, nämlich den Gesamtwirkungsgrad. Strom ist die mit Abstand schlechteste Energieform zur Wärmeerzeugung, wenn der Strom aus fossilen Energieträgern gewonnen wird, wie es ja nach wie vor noch immer der Fall ist. Es ist viel sinnvoller, die Primärquellen wie Erdgas, Öl oder Kohle direkt im heimischen Ofen zur Wärmeerzeugung zu verbrennen, anstatt sie im Kraftwerk zu verbrennen, damit Dampf zu erzeugen, damit wiederum Strom zu erzeugen, diesen Strom über weite Strecken zu transportieren und dann schließlich erst zur Wärmeerzeugung zu nutzen. In diesem Szenario ist der Wirkungsgrad (nicht Effizienz, wie du schreibst) des elektrischen Stroms eine Katastrophe. 

Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Abwärme elektrischer Geräte in unseren Breiten tatsächlich einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Anteil an der Heizleistung für einen Raum haben, diese Abwärme also nicht nur "Abfall" ist, wie oft suggeriert wird. Mir ging es darum, diesen Umstand aufzuzeigen.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2015)

Als ich diesen Strang durchlas, tut es mir zum Teil weh. Gibt es wirklich keinen Physikunterricht mehr an Schulen und sind Menschen nicht in der Lage, ihre Nebenkostenbrechnung zu verstehen?

Alles, was ein PC an Strom verbraucht, wird in Abwärme umgewandelt. Selbst die bewegte Luft der Lüfter und der Schall der Boxen dissipiert zu Wärme. Ein normaler heutiger Spiele-PC mit einer Grafikkarte erzeugt ungefähr 200-500W Abwärme. Bezahlt wird das über den Strompreis, also ungefähr, 20-30 Cent pro kWh. Gas kostet circa ein Viertel davon, je nach Anbieter, Region und Menge irgendwas um 5-8 Cent kWh. Auf jeder Abrechnung steht der Umrechnungsfaktor von m^3 zu kWh. Dann schaut man einfach mal auf die Heizung, und was die für eine Leistung hat. Die normalen Warmwasser-Heizungen liegen irgendwo bei 10-25 kW. Zum Heizen braucht man aber relativ wenig, der Brenner läuft meist nur kurz oder mit sehr kleiner Flamme.

Die PC-Abwärme hat durchaus Einfluß, auch wenn es als Heizung alleine nicht reicht. Viel ärgerlicher aber ist im Sommer die zusätzliche Aufheizung, die dann wieder teuer und Energieaufwändig mit einer Klimaanlage aus der Wohnung gekühlt werden muss.

Stromsparende System rechnen sich darum auf jedem Fall. Und leiser sind sparsame System in der Regel auch.



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Es gibt aber tatsächlich ein Argument gegen die Nutzung von Strom zur Wärmeerzeugung, das dir aber nicht eingefallen ist, nämlich den Gesamtwirkungsgrad.


Im PC stimmt das. Wenn aber über Wärmepumpen aus  Strom Wärme erzeugt wird, kommen je nach Leistungszahl der Wärmepumpe aus einer eingesetzten kWh Strom über 5kWh Wärme ins Haus. Gleichzeitig wird etwas anderes gekühlt, in dem Bereich, wo das Wärmepumpenmedium verdampft und Wärme aus der Umgebung aufnimmt. Darum ist mit Strom zu heizen gar nicht so schlimm und je nach Anlage sogar effizienter, als Briketts im Haus zu verbrennen.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Mai 2015)

Bei meinem Neubau hab ich in etwa das gleiche vor. Mein Simulationsrechner (da werden am ende insgesamt 2 komplette PC´s mit Wasser gekühlt) bekommt seinen Radiator im Raum nebenan, so dass dessen Abwärme diesen Raum etwas mitheizen wird (ich komme da im Betrieb dann gut und gern mal auf 40 - 45 Grad Wassertemperatur, das macht sich bemerkbar). Und im Nebenraum ist ne Luft/Wärmepumpe für das Wasser. Somit muss ich die Wärme vom PC nedd irgendwo einfach raus lassen sondern kann den Wirkungsgrad von der Pumpe noch erhöhen.

Muss nur noch nen Pumpe finden die Wasser 2m hoch und dann 6m weit weg pumpen kann und wieder zurück.... hoffe mal ne Aquastream schafft das.


----------



## Pu244 (8. Juni 2015)

Pyroneo schrieb:


> Naja stimmt zwar, aber die Effizienz ist trotzdem fürn Arsch. Nimm 10 100W Glühlampen und teste mal wie lange die brauchen um einen Raum von zB 18grad auf 25grad hochzuheizen. Das gleiche dann bitte nochmals mit einem 1KW Heizstrahler. Dann merkst du schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied und verstehst eher das Verbot.



Glühlampen sind ein Strahlungsheizung, der Heizlüfter ist eine Konvektionsheizung, beide geben sich nicht viel. Der Vorteil des Heizlüfters ist das er die Wärme an einem Punkt bündelt und man etwas recht gezielt erwärmen kann (z.B. kalte Füße), der Nachteil ist das die warme Luft nach oben steigt und sich da sammelt (warme Decke, kalte Füße). Vorteil der Strahlungsheizung ist das sie sofort den ganzen Raum relativ gleichmäßig erwärmt, der Nachteil das die IR Strahlung wie Licht durch die Fenster geht, es sei denn man hat spezialbeschichtete Fenster.

Generell ist es wenig Ratsam mit Strom zu heizen da es andere Wege gibt die billiger sind. Besonders Nachteilhaft von Glühbirnen und PCs ist das sie im Sommer weiterheizen (ihr schraubt doch nicht ernsthaft neue Birnen rein und wechselt auf Onboard), den Heizlüfter kann man einfach einpacken und gut ist es.

Glühbirnen sind übrigens nicht wirklich verboten, wer weiß wie kann es umgehen, genau wie bei Staubsaugern. Man muß sich eben an den Anblick eines Industriestaubsaugers oder dem finzeligem Licht einer 20.000h Glühbirne gewöhnen...


----------



## Richi1605 (11. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich noch ne Idee einwerfen könnte, habe mal nen Bild gesehn von nen PC mit Wakü jedoch hat der die Schläuche ausn PC raus leiten lassen in einen Kühler Grill von nen Auto xD Den er im Zimmer stehn hatte. Das wäre doch mal eine Idee oder nicht ?? Aber denke ist nen haufen bastel arbeit. Wobei auch die Pumpe eine speziele sprich stärkere sein müste für die masse an Kühlfluessigkeit die befördert werden muss. Nur ka kenne mich da nicht so aus könnte ja einer mal nen kommentar zu geben wer nen plan von wakü und interesse an solchen extrem ideen hat xD


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2015)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch ne Idee einwerfen könnte, habe mal nen Bild gesehn von nen PC mit Wakü jedoch hat der die Schläuche ausn PC raus leiten lassen in einen Kühler Grill von nen Auto xD Den er im Zimmer stehn hatte. Das wäre doch mal eine Idee oder nicht ?? Aber denke ist nen haufen bastel arbeit. Wobei auch die Pumpe eine speziele sprich stärkere sein müste für die masse an Kühlfluessigkeit die befördert werden muss. Nur ka kenne mich da nicht so aus könnte ja einer mal nen kommentar zu geben wer nen plan von wakü und interesse an solchen extrem ideen hat xD



Du meinst, du willst einen Ladeluftkühler als Radiator nehmen? 

Das dürfte die Pumpe nicht schaffen ...   macht auch irgendwie wenig Sinn.  


Aber ja, mit etwas Gebastel wäre das wohl theoretisch möglich.


----------



## Richi1605 (11. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du meinst, du willst einen Ladeluftkühler als Radiator nehmen?
> 
> Das dürfte die Pumpe nicht schaffen ...   macht auch irgendwie wenig Sinn.
> 
> ...



Ja die Pumpe ist echt der Flaschenhals bei der Idee, jedoch könnte man da auch (ich kenne mich da echt nich aus) vll ne "größere" Pumpe nehmmen sprich eine womit man eig. das wasser durch rohre jagt in nen Haus xD Die kann man nähmlich einstellen mit wv Bar die das wasser durch die rohre jagt und wie schnell, jedoch weiß ich nicht wv das ganze im PC aushällt....wie gesagt wäre mal ne idee


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juni 2015)

hab das schonmal iwo gesehen...meine im oberclocking.net forum... es geht..war auch leide und kühl laut user...aber er musste einies dran rumbasteln...is aba schon ne weile her das ich das gesehen hab


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2015)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> Ja die Pumpe ist echt der Flaschenhals bei der Idee, jedoch könnte man da auch (ich kenne mich da echt nich aus) vll ne "größere" Pumpe nehmmen sprich eine womit man eig. das wasser durch rohre jagt in nen Haus xD Die kann man nähmlich einstellen mit wv Bar die das wasser durch die rohre jagt und wie schnell, jedoch weiß ich nicht wv das ganze im PC aushällt....wie gesagt wäre mal ne idee



Die Kühler an sich sind da nicht das Problem, die dürften sogar einiges an Druck aushalten. Sind ja meist massive Metallblöcke. 

Das Problem dürften die ganzen Dichtungen bei den Schlauchübergängen sein. Die sind nicht wirklich dafür gedacht viel auszuhalten, wann sie aufgeben müsste man mal ausprobieren. 


Interessant wäre es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Kilon (16. November 2017)

Ich weiß, ist alt, aber wie ich kommt gerade jetzt wo es kälter wird (Peak Winter ist in der Regel Ende Januar, die 1. Februarwoche ist in nördlichen Hemisphäre gesehen die statistisch kälteste, beide Rekorde der kältesten bewohnten Regionen in der damaligen Sowjetunion bzw. dem Zarenreich fanden in der 1. Februarwoche statt, das selbe für viele "normalere" Städte.

Wir haben hier eine 110m² Bude, Betreuung usw. spielt ja keine Rolle, da ich Gott sei Dank! nur 30€ + meine Einzugsjahrmiete (okay die übernimmt derzeit der Staat, meine Ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit und die daraus resultierende Aufwandsentschädigung sind bis zu 200€/Monat bzw. 2400€/Kalenderjahr anrechnungsfrei für am Existenzminimum und sogar bis in die gehobene Mittelklasse hinein weil es ja meist keine einfachen oder "schönen" Sachen sind (Demenzbegleitung z.b, Versuchsratte gibts auch noch aus juristischen Gründen je nach Wirkstoff als extrem gut "entschädigte" Tätigkeit. Jedoch wir leben in Deutschland, und auch dafür ... danke an meine Mutter... 2 Wochen mehr und sowjetische Panzer rollten durch Dörfer wo sie nicht durch kamen wie Bilder zeigen  also ruckwärts... nee war damals kein Spaß das lange Kriegsrecht wie ich aus Erzählungen weiß und die Russen sind in Polen wie die Deutschen in etwa beliebt....

Leider hab ich ein empfohlenes Komplettsystem gewählt, etwas abgeeändert mit dem Ladeninhaber, er musste eine weg geben bzw. sie stand rum (gegen die Regeln), der schwache €uro bzw. zu starke Dollar haben dafür gesorgt, dass der "Nachschub" verschoben wird und jetzt erreicht die Karte zunehmend immer mehr ihr Limit natürlich.

Die ASUS GTX 760 OC mit Extra-Lüfter, 20% mehr Heatpipes säuft leider ohne Extra-OC bis zu 303 Watt! Hätte niemals das fast 3-fache bzw. mit übertakten (was seeeeehr gut geht, wie ich bei GTA 5 merke, von 2GB RAM kann ich 2,9GB laut Tipp von Nvidia Geforce einstellen und es läuft alles flüssig, außer ich fahre 1 Minute nur gerade aus wie ein Wilder, dass sich die gesamte Stadt in der Nacht bei hohen Details usw. schnell aktualisieren muss, dann gibts Mini-Ruckler, aber wer fährt schon mit dem 5-fachen Tempo oder so durch die Stadt...^^

Hab einen guten "Hama" Funkwecker gekriegt, klein, mit LED- und Schlummertaste, 2 Alarme, AM/PM/24h und das wichtigste: Thermometer in Celsius oder Fahrenheit einstellbar. Funksignal aus Frankfurt... 26.1 Grad war mein 35m² + mini mini Spalt Balkontür (die Tür ist Altbau oberster Stock, die Balkontür ist höher als die normale... so 2,25m? Ich dachte das stimmt nicht, hab den Wecker dann in die andere Ecke aufn Tisch gestellt, und das gleiche fast, weniger direkte Abwärme die er abkriegt, aber in Paris 2004 wegen Auslandsstudium, da war eine Wohnung wo ich meine Sis besucht habe, das war eine Wohnung von vor dem 2. WK, es gab keinen einzigen Heizkörper in dieser Wohnung installiert! Die Franzosen machen es richtig mit der Atom-Nutzung. Es gab dort mind. 12-14 "Radiatoren"(?)/Heizlüfter , es war eine WG auch wieder wie hier. Bei meiner inneren Balkontür (Altbautypische 2er Tür) ist sogar ein Mini Haarriss drine, aber der wirkt sich nicht aus, zwischen den Türen ist es natürlich ordentlich kälter.

Keine Ahnung was für einen Heizlüfter du hattest, aber die Dinger sind ja u.a. dafür da um ganze Wohnmobile usw. zu beheizen und keine Besenkamer. 21° C Wohlfühltemperatur wohl, ab 18° C "okay", wenn dein Heizlüfter ne Besenkamer nicht auf 21° C bringt stimmt da was nicht oder er ist auf Minimum gestellt.... halb Paris oder Frankreich heizt so war mein Gefühl da der Deutsche General nicht wie in Warschau sich dem Nero-Befehl widersetzte gibt es dort wunderschöne alte Gebäude wo die Kamine in Kammern umgewandelt worden sind und vlt. noch der Optik wegen existieren, sonst Strom... aber wir bauen in den Alpen oder in NRW Solarpanels... Spanien und Enklaven in Nordafrika die zur EU gehören sind um ein vielfaches effektiver als die bei uns extrem subventionierten Dinger... oder Windräder mitten im Süden/Westen-Deutschlands.......

Wir sollten auch Meiler am laufen halten, ansonsten werden 3 Stunden Zocken mit Medium PC wie meinem (2014 gekauft wie gesagt!!) zum Kauftag etwa 1€ teuer und was für Kosten erstmal entstehen sieht man in der DDR, der 3. größte Uranproduzent aller Zeiten, Stalin tauschte "halb" Berlin gegen Thüringen und die dortigen Uranerz vorkommen, die deutsche Uranförderung seit 1991 ist alles aus einem ich glaube schon mehrere Hundert Millionen oder gar im Milliarden Bereich teuren Aufräumarbeit. An manchen Jahren wurden 50 Tonnen Uran recycled dort, jetzt wachsen wohl nach ~27 Jahren Stop und Erholung die ersten Mini-Pflanzen in den oberen Ebenen....... 

Wer eine GTX 1080 Ti sich holt, naja der ist sowieso kein "normaler" User. Ich meine 600 Watt.... 10 Stunden = 1,80€, kaum jemand hat "Take it or leave it!"-Verträge. Ich würde einen machen als Gaming PC-Besitzer. Notfalls einen der kleineren, aber man weiß ja selbst ob man im Jahr in etwa auf so und so viele Stunden unter maximaler Last kommt oder nicht..... tja, vlt. wirds ja noch gestoppt, aber die meisten Meiler sind ja schon vom Netz oder bereiten sich darauf vor die kommerzielle Netzeinspeisung zu beenden im neuen Jahr. Dafür baut Polen sein 1. AKW in der Geschichte, Italien reaktiviert seine AKW's nach einem totalem Stop nach Tschernobyl... und in Frankreich auf einer Karte wäre es leichter eine Karte mit anderen Kraftwerken zu zeigen als eine mit einem Punkt für jeden Reaktorblock, und dabei haben die Franzosen ja hauptsächlich den neuen "Europäischen XYZ Druck-Reaktor" entwickelt mit ~1500 MW brutto je Reaktor oder teilweise leicht darüber. Finnland hat auch glaube ich für sein Kraftwerk einen bestellt... aber wir steigen aus...

Da wirds wirklich^^ Tipp in der Küche, kaum jemand lässt nach der Gamer-Ernährung (Pizza, Reispfannen o.ä., alles was in 10-15 Minuten fertig ist und wo kaum was nötig für ist), die Abwärme des Ofens nutzen.... will nicht wissen wieviele MWh an thermischer Leistung welche die Küche, Flur und evtl. sogar den Wohnraum deutlich erwärmen könnten, Kerzen sind auch leider inzwischen oft günstiger, da jemandem die Heizung abgestellt wurde haben 10 Kerzen und etwas Elektrogeräte geholfen beim Plaudern und X-Box (100W...), und es mag wenig Fläche sein, aber je nach Temperatur...... Schon eine 1 zu 15 Luft-Vermischung wärmt die Luft um 13-17 Grad oder so auf......


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. November 2017)

Kilon schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ist alt, aber wie ich kommt gerade jetzt wo es kälter wird (Peak Winter ist in der Regel Ende Januar, die 1. Februarwoche ist in nördlichen Hemisphäre gesehen die statistisch kälteste, beide Rekorde der kältesten bewohnten Regionen in der damaligen Sowjetunion bzw. dem Zarenreich fanden in der 1. Februarwoche statt, das selbe für viele "normalere" Städte.
> 
> Wir haben hier eine 110m² Bude, Betreuung usw. spielt ja keine Rolle, da ich Gott sei Dank! nur 30€ + meine Einzugsjahrmiete (okay die übernimmt derzeit der Staat, meine Ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit und die daraus resultierende Aufwandsentschädigung sind bis zu 200€/Monat bzw. 2400€/Kalenderjahr anrechnungsfrei für am Existenzminimum und sogar bis in die gehobene Mittelklasse hinein weil es ja meist keine einfachen oder "schönen" Sachen sind (Demenzbegleitung z.b, Versuchsratte gibts auch noch aus juristischen Gründen je nach Wirkstoff als extrem gut "entschädigte" Tätigkeit. Jedoch wir leben in Deutschland, und auch dafür ... danke an meine Mutter... 2 Wochen mehr und sowjetische Panzer rollten durch Dörfer wo sie nicht durch kamen wie Bilder zeigen  also ruckwärts... nee war damals kein Spaß das lange Kriegsrecht wie ich aus Erzählungen weiß und die Russen sind in Polen wie die Deutschen in etwa beliebt....
> 
> ...



Ein wirklich sehr anstrengender und mit unnötigen Informationen und Themensprüngen gespickter Text, welcher sich für mich absolut nicht leserlich gibt.

Sorry......aber das is zu viel ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. November 2017)

Dragon6780 schrieb:


> Kann man die Hitze auf ieine weise weiterleiten damit ich ihn sogesehen als heizung nutzen kann um die effizienz etwas zu erhoehen? .


Wohin, außer in den Raum mit dem PC, in dem man sitzt, soll die Wärme denn sonst hin?



Kilon schrieb:


> ......


Das sehe ich anders...


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

@Kilon
Mich interessiert wirklich was du sagen willst- aber ab den 2 Absatz hab ich bisschen den Faden verloren (?)


----------

